# Charente Operation Performance



## GILL HOPKINS (Jun 26, 2006)

My name is Gillian Hopkins and I dont Know if any one can help me, but I am trying to find which ship my Grandfather FRANCIS REGINALD GEORGE HALL Discharge Book NoR14629 was on before he ended up on the CHARENTE, which was scuttled 1st April 1942, he and the rest of the crew ended up in MILAG NORD.

I know he wasn't on SS SALMONPOOL or the ROMANBY. If anybody could help I would be very grateful as I never knew him.

After he was released from MILAG NORD he carried on his merchant navy career and he sailed on MV CEDRIC, MV CANOPIC, MV CRETIC AND MV DORIC, if anyone has information on these or knew him, I would again be very grateful. Hope to hear something very soon.

Kind Regards. (Thumb)
GILL (Thumb)


----------



## Allan Wareing (Apr 23, 2006)

GILL HOPKINS said:


> My name is Gillian Hopkins and I dont Know if any one can help me, but I am trying to find which ship my Grandfather FRANCIS REGINALD GEORGE HALL Discharge Book NoR14629 was on before he ended up on the CHARENTE, which was scuttled 1st April 1942, he and the rest of the crew ended up in MILAG NORD.
> 
> I know he wasn't on SS SALMONPOOL or the ROMANBY. If anybody could help I would be very grateful as I never knew him.
> 
> ...


Hi Gill
I was in Milag Nord. Suggest you visit the following site
http://www.gabethomas.clara.net/milag home.htm

where you might find the name of the ship he was in when captured.
Allan Wareing


----------



## GILL HOPKINS (Jun 26, 2006)

*Charente*

Hi Allan

Thanks for the information you gave me but I have E-Mailed Gabe Thomas already and he has so far been unable to help with a name. Will Have to keep looking.

Thanks Gill


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Welcome to SN Gill.

I wish you good fortune with your enquiries. I am sure the members will do everything they can to help you.

Regards,

Brian


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Welcome aboard, Gill. Enjoy the site.

Do you have your grandfather's DoB and place of birth?

Rgds


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

*Francis Reginald George Hall*

Hello Gill,
I see you have already had a detailed conversation at
http://www.mercantilemarine.org/archive/index.php?t-210.html
with Billy McGee, et al ...
I thought it may help others to be able to help you.

Best Wishes
Raymond


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Gill,

*Shaw, Savill & Albion Line*

Cedric Built 1952. 1976 sold to Liberia renamed Sea Condor. 11,232 tons.

picture here: http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/22983/password/0/sort/1/cat/all/page/1

Canopic Built 1954. 1976 sold to Cyprus renamed Capetan Nicolas. 11,166 tons.

picture here: 
http://merchant-navy.net/Pictures/canopic.html

Cretic Built 1955. 1972 transferred to Royal mail Line renamed Drina. 11,151 tons.

picture here:
http://www.shawsavillships.co.uk/drina.htm

Doric (2) Built 1949. 1969 scrapped Belgium 1969. 10,674 tons.

picture here:
http://www.shawsavillships.co.uk/doric_1.htm

Rgds


----------



## GILL HOPKINS (Jun 26, 2006)

Hello Everybody

I would like to thank everone who has given me information so far on the topics I listed hopefully I can keep going forward and not hitting brick walls.

I really do appreciate all the help I'm getting.


Thanks
Gill


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

GILL HOPKINS said:


> My name is Gillian Hopkins and I dont Know if any one can help me, but I am trying to find which ship my Grandfather FRANCIS REGINALD GEORGE HALL Discharge Book NoR14629 was on before he ended up on the CHARENTE, which was scuttled 1st April 1942, he and the rest of the crew ended up in MILAG NORD.
> 
> I know he wasn't on SS SALMONPOOL or the ROMANBY. If anybody could help I would be very grateful as I never knew him.
> 
> ...


Gillian Welcome onboard SN and hope your questions are answered. Try the following website

http://www.shawsavillships.co.uk

At the bottom of the page is 3 additional sites as follows
Shaw Savill Society
Shaw Savill and Albion Shipmate
Merchant Navy Ship Mates

You will find email addresses of people who sailed on those vessels mentioned. It may be worth you putting out a email to them for help.


----------



## Ellen Phillips (Oct 14, 2014)

If Gill is still looking for information on Francis Reginald George Hall, he was my stepfather. I know that this a long shot, it would be nice to get in touch

Ellen


----------

